# Starr and Dance are finally here!!



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

It seemed like the time would never pass, but they are finally home. My son named them Dance and Starr. Starr is the more cautious and mellow one, Dance is more adventurous and busy. 

Cozy sisters in a hidey hole.









Starr on the left, Dance on the right.









"Can we jump?"


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

they are ADORABLE!

...i want to hug them


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

dumbo youngsters are so cute!!!so are all other younglings


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

They are so cute I want them. They have the cutest little faces ever!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

They're so little! I love them  my boyfriend asked if our next rats will be dumbos


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

awwww dumbos are soooooo cute


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aww, gorgeous little dumbos.
<33


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw! I'm sucker for those big ears!


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute (Nov 1, 2007)

AWWW! That is way too adorable. I want dumbos in Australia!!


----------

